# who make this handle?



## mikev8 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi guys!

I want to try to re-handle my tojiro yanagiba and I like this handle (3th)!

http://s1.postimg.org/qnj1mnkn3/1071107_10151735104999246_220281923_o.jpg

do you know who make them??
tnks!!


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 22, 2015)

Nope, but looks like lacquer work.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mikev8 (Jan 22, 2015)

I think yep! 
Btw.. For my next gyuto I want to make a stab wood handle! It will be waste using it all the day in the kitchen


----------



## ecchef (Jan 22, 2015)

Where'd you find the picture?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 22, 2015)

Those handles are pretty nice Mike, but you owe it to yourself to like at some of Mkriggen's ( Mikey) handles. I'm ready to do the same.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Those handles are pretty nice Mike, but you owe it to yourself to like at some of Mkriggen's ( Mikey) handles. I'm ready to do the same.



I highly recommend that!


----------



## rick_english (Jan 23, 2015)

That black one is dead sexy.


----------



## mikev8 (Jan 23, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Where'd you find the picture?



on google image


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 23, 2015)

Try using the image to do a regular google search.


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 23, 2015)

I second the recommendation from chinacats and hrmnms, mkriggen's handles are a work of art


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 4, 2015)

isaih schroeder makes a handle exacly like that, same color and everything


----------

